# Large capacity hard drive not recognized properly

## IvanZD

Hello.

I got WD Caviar 2.5TB and put it into Sharkoon USB desktop dock enclosure. It is not recognized properly:

```
usb 2-3: USB disconnect, address 15

usb 2-3.1: USB disconnect, address 17

usb 2-3.4: USB disconnect, address 16

usb 2-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 18

hub 2-3:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-3:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 2-3.4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 19

usb-storage 2-3.4:1.0: Quirks match for vid 05e3 pid 0723: 8000

scsi22 : usb-storage 2-3.4:1.0

scsi 22:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  STORAGE DEVICE   9451 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 22:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

sd 22:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

usb 2-3.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 20

scsi23 : usb-storage 2-3.1:1.0

scsi 23:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  External         2.10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

sd 23:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0

sd 23:0:0:0: [sde] 588813872 512-byte logical blocks: (301 GB/280 GiB)

sd 23:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

sd 23:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 21 00 00 00

sd 23:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 23:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sde: unknown partition table

sd 23:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 23:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI disk

```

So it is recognized as only 301GB drive. Gparted reports same size. Kernel is 2.6.36-gentoo-r5. Is it because of 2.2TB limit, USB enclosure limitations, motherboard, operating system, kernel...? I tried to find help on google but without success.

What now? Thanks.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi IvanZD.

To use such big hard disks, you have to do this:

Make sure that your kernel has this support enabled and running.

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

If you may use the a capacity more than 2TB in one partion, you have to partition the disk with a GPT table.

You could use gdisk for that (from package sys-apps/gptfdisk).

Or, if you prefer a gui sys-block/gparted-0.8.0.

Beware that you have to create at first a Partition Table GPT using the drop down menue entry then.

The rest should work flawlessly then.

Andy.

----------

## IvanZD

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> To use such big hard disks, you have to do this:
> 
> Make sure that your kernel has this support enabled and running.
> 
> CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

 

Thanks Randy,

I did this and rebooted into new kernel but still have the same issue (reported disk size stay only 301GB). Any other idea what to check?

Thanks

----------

## IvanZD

OK it seems it is USB enclosure limitation:

http://www.sharkoon.com/?q=en/node/1261

it supports disks only up to 2TB. It seems I should get a newer one   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Ivan,

try at next to partition the drive with a gpt scheme,

as i mentioned.

If you can, cause the drive is not filled up with data.

Then we'll see.

Update after your overlapping post.

Ok, than it makes no sense.

----------

## nlsa8z6zoz7lyih3ap

I also faced this problem with a 3TB usb drive. (Western Digital My Book.)

I solved this problem by 

(1) replacing  the kernel with one having  " CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION" enabled.

(2) emerging  gptfdisk

(3) repartitioning the MyBook using the command gdisk (instead of fdisk.) (It came preformated, but that did not seem to work on linux for me.)

This , of course,  is much the same as advice already given in this topic, but I am independantly confirming that it worked (at least for me.)

----------

